# Mindest anforderung für Bluray Wiedergabe



## thecroatien (30. Dezember 2010)

*Mindest anforderung für Bluray Wiedergabe*

Hallo,

ich plane mir demnächst mal ein bluray laufwerk zukaufen.

Nur meine Frage wäre, was muss mindestenz an Hardware ind dem Rechner stecken.

Ich weiß, das die Atoms ohne Grafikchip zu schwach sind, aber wie siehts z.B. mit einem P4 mit 3ghz aus?

Reicht der an Leistung, oder komme ich trotzdem ohne graka nicht aus?


----------



## Kaktus (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mindest anforderung für Bluray Wiedergabe*

Ein P4 ist nicht wirklich besser als ein Atom. Das reicht auch nicht. Blue Ray fordert einiges von er CPU wenn es nicht über GPU berechnet werden kann. Ein kleiner aktueller Sempron 140 oder der kleinste Intel C2D. 
Bei den älteren CPUs wäre es bei AMD zumindest etwas in der Richtung AMD Athlon 64 oder eben wieder einer der alten Intel CPUs die nach dem P4 kamen. 

Aber warum verlässt du dich nicht auf eine gute Onboard GPU? Bei AMD ab 780G aufwärts, reicht alles. Bei Intel siehts da natürlich sehr mau aus. Da taugt leider nichts.


----------



## thecroatien (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mindest anforderung für Bluray Wiedergabe*

Hi,

möchte eigentlich etwas von der Hardware nutzen die ich bereits hier habe.

Und da hier noch ein schön kleiner Dell Sx260 steht dachte ich das wäre ja vil. was.

Meines Wissens nach, war der Atom doch gleichwertig mit nem P3 oder nicht? somit sollte ja der P4 eigentlich reichen.

Hätte ansonsten noch nen Athlon 64 3700+, nur leider ist das ganze dann so groß^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mindest anforderung für Bluray Wiedergabe*

wenn du ne nvidia grafikkarte hast, müsste diese normalerweise die rechenlast von der CPU nehmen


----------



## Kaktus (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mindest anforderung für Bluray Wiedergabe*

Der Atom reicht nur wenn er auf Ion Basis, also mit nVidia Onboard Chip, verbaut ist. Und da auch nur weil der Ion Chip Blue Ray beschleuunigt. Ansonsten reicht der ja nicht mal um Youtube Videos flüssig in 720i darzustellen. Ich habe einen hier und bin mittlerweile extrem enttäuscht von der Leistung wenn es mehr sein soll als ein bisschen Tippen und ein paar Seiten zu besuchen. Der briht ja schon ein wenn man viele FFlashanmationen hat. Letzters zwingt auch einen P4 oder einen alten Athlon CPU in die Knie. 

Der Athlon 64 3700 ist deutlich stärker. Ob es reicht, weiß ich nicht. Im Grunde würde dir ja schon so etwas reichen als zusätzliche Grafikkarte.


----------



## thecroatien (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mindest anforderung für Bluray Wiedergabe*

Hi,

naja, in Dell bekomme ich eben nichts weiter rein.

und Das Athlon Board leider nicht so klein verpackt.

Mal schauen was sich machen lässt..


----------



## Kaktus (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mindest anforderung für Bluray Wiedergabe*

Teste es einfach mal aus. Ich bin mir zu 99% Sicher das du so keinen Spaß haben wirst, aber 1% ist ja immer noch vorhanden und vielleicht lieg ich ja falsch. Wenn es nicht klappt, weißt du ja was im Grunde fehlt.


----------



## thecroatien (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mindest anforderung für Bluray Wiedergabe*

Ich denke ich werde es demnächst mal riskieren.

Ansonsten fliegt halt der Dell raus, und ich bastel mir was für den Athlon oder so..


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mindest anforderung für Bluray Wiedergabe*

also mein amd x2 3800 (3ghz) war zu 80% ausgelastet bei bluray wiedergabe, ein A64 3000+ war völlig überfordert.
mit ner aktuelleren grafikkarte hast du nur noch 10% auslastung


----------

